
Bay Area cities face grim financial outlook amid budget slashing - nostromo
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Bay-Area-cities-face-grim-financial-outlook-amid-15259394.php
======
pengaru
"And cities with fewer than 500,000 people — most Bay Area cities — are not
eligible for direct aid from the federal government."

That's kind of amusing, from a NIMBYs doing their best to prevent their cities
from growing perspective.

